# Handgun training day



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

I am relatively inexperienced with handguns so I have decided to go once a month and practice variable distances, and speed. So today I signed up as a member a my chosen shooting range and shot 300 rounds through my new 9mm Walther PPQ.

The picture is my second target after I got used to the new gun. I will say it is my favorite handgun I have used thus far and am very happy to own it. The PPQ has an exceptional trigger and sights Compared to my PX4 Storm.

This is out at 15 yards...also did 10 and 25 yards.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Your target looks like it has the measles. J/K...
If you want to tighten up your groups focus on the 8 basics of shooting and take a break every so often. It's not so much the round count that matters in practice it's the time spent on technique that's really important.
Get the basics down (that would be the technique part) before upping upping your round count. Well, FWIW that's my .02. With that and a buck fifty and you can get yourself a cup of coffee.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

OctopusPrime said:


> I am relatively inexperienced with handguns so I have decided to go once a month and practice variable distances, and speed. So today I signed up as a member a my chosen shooting range and shot 300 rounds through my new 9mm Walther PPQ.
> 
> The picture is my second target after I got used to the new gun. I will say it is my favorite handgun I have used thus far and am very happy to own it. The PPQ has an exceptional trigger and sights Compared to my PX4 Storm.
> 
> ...


Very nice, I especially enjoyed the groin shots!

At 15 yards that is acceptable, not much getting by you and keep in mind by the time you get to your side arm, it will be a lot closer than that.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Yep, he's DRT. Enjoy that Walther.


----------



## Slippy2 (Mar 19, 2016)

Practice with a Purpose. 

There are lots of different drills so do some research before your next trip to the range. One of my favorites is to get my heart rate up by doing pushups or jumping jacks then try to put shots on target.

Good job.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I like to go to the range early enough to be the only one there, then I can practice draws from the holster and rapid fire on multiple targets. But my targets never look that good.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Staple or tape an index card to the target and go for that.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

For me reading a book on handgun marksmanship took me from shotgun like patterns to much tighter spreads over a box of ammo. Revolvers to me are more accurate than the semi poly frame pistols and 1911 full metal style are a close second. 

My fav poly frame are M&P. 

Good luck and good shooting!


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Montana Rancher said:


> Very nice, I especially enjoyed the groin shots!
> 
> At 15 yards that is acceptable, not much getting by you and keep in mind by the time you get to your side arm, it will be a lot closer than that.


You try to rob me; I'll shoot your junk off . Let that be a lesson to any would be raiders out there. I figure the same as you Montana regarding distance. The first time I shot, my buddy chose 25 yards...Didn't do so well that time.

I am left eye dominant, right handed but I'm getting the hang of it. I practice breathing, stance and locking my arms. Did notice this time that I shoot better without locking my arms. Although this may be because it does not come naturally to me and I just need to get used to the practice.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Slippy2 said:


> Practice with a Purpose.
> 
> There are lots of different drills so do some research before your next trip to the range. One of my favorites is to get my heart rate up by doing pushups or jumping jacks then try to put shots on target.
> 
> Good job.


Adjusting heart rate is something I have not thought of. For a realistic practice this will be something I will look into once I am very comfortable with my skills. The same goes for drawing from a holster and shooting. I need to understand the trigger systems more. At this point I am focusing on hitting kill spots with speed and consistency.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Actually groin shots are below most armor systems, just saying.........


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> I like to go to the range early enough to be the only one there, then I can practice draws from the holster and rapid fire on multiple targets. But my targets never look that good.


I don't know if I'd even touch the target drawing from the hip and using rapid fire method.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Check out your local USPSA club. A friendlier, safer bunch you won't find anywhere, and you won't believe how well you can shoot after a week or two.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> Actually groin shots are below most armor systems, just saying.........


I was always trained to shoot center mass.

However if you suspect body armor when training with several of the armored
car services, some of their more experienced personnel would teach you to 
shoot the triangle where the V is on the shirt.

Or below as you stated. If you shoot and hit the hip bone and break/fracture
it you can disable the person from walking.

not to mention a good chance at arterial bleeds with the groin having 
a direct access line to the heart I learned after a heart cath 
through my groin when I was going through chest pains and doing tons
of fun tests.

Plus a hip wound is extremely difficult to slow bleeding, as it can't be treated with a traditional tourniquet.


----------

